# Peanut butter



## Newtothis (Oct 9, 2011)

If I have a slice of bergen bread with Whole Earth peanut butter - thinly spread (no spead underneath) do I need to test? Amanda

I tried it; it was ok but can't see myself having it again.... didn't taste like a pork-pie


----------



## Mark T (Oct 9, 2011)

For me, my reading for burgen + peanut butter is not that much different from burgen bread on it's own.

There are carbs in the peanut butter, but there are offset by the (good) fats.


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 9, 2011)

Mark T said:


> For me, my reading for burgen + peanut butter is not that much different from burgen bread on it's own.
> 
> There are carbs in the peanut butter, but there are offset by the (good) fats.



Thanks Mark, would you test though if you we're me?


----------



## Mark T (Oct 9, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Thanks Mark, would you test though if you we're me?


I have tested that combination   If you haven't eaten it before or at that time it might be worth doing just so you can cross it off the list to test.

Did you go for the smooth or the crunchy version of whole earth? - I'm currently working my way through a jar of the crunchy one.


----------



## Newtothis (Oct 9, 2011)

Mark T said:


> I have tested that combination   If you haven't eaten it before or at that time it might be worth doing just so you can cross it off the list to test.
> 
> Did you go for the smooth or the crunchy version of whole earth? - I'm currently working my way through a jar of the crunchy one.



Hi Mark, the crunchy - didn't really like it because it tasted so salty. I only need to test once don't I - its not something I'm likely to have again.


----------



## Mark T (Oct 9, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Hi Mark, the crunchy - didn't really like it because it tasted so salty. I only need to test once don't I - its not something I'm likely to have again.


I'd argue that if it is something you are not going to have again and you want to hoard your strips, it might not be worth testing it as the response is going to be very similar to burgen on it's own so you have a rough idea what it will do.

But, ultimately, it's your call.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Oct 9, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Hi Mark, the crunchy - didn't really like it because it tasted so salty. I only need to test once don't I - its not something I'm likely to have again.



Oh no, I do not like peanut butter, I love peanuts though and I have made peanut butter sandwiches for some garden squirrels a few years ago, they loved them Sheena


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 9, 2011)

Works a treat in mouse traps! you eat the cheese.


----------



## Blythespirit (Oct 9, 2011)

I really don't like toast, particularly Burgen, without something other than butter/spread on it. Peanut butter is fine for me but I don't like the taste of the Whole Earth one. Always tastes a bit...well .....earthy! XXXXX


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 9, 2011)

Blythespirit said:


> I really don't like toast, particularly Burgen, without something other than butter/spread on it. Peanut butter is fine for me but I don't like the taste of the Whole Earth one. Always tastes a bit...well .....earthy! XXXXX



Most PB has sugar in it, unlike the Whole Earth one, which one do you have?
Got to bear in mind that PB is high calorie as well.
I quite like Aldi Multigrain, but there is nothing quite like White bread for toast I'm afraid.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2011)

Vicsetter said:


> Works a treat in mouse traps! you eat the cheese.



Haha! I use it in mouse traps too - humane ones, you put some PB at one end, the mouse walks in and it overbalances to trap the mouse inside


----------



## Blythespirit (Oct 9, 2011)

Because of the fat and calories as well as salt and sugar, peanut butter is an ocassional breakfast only. Or a supper in my levels are lowish at bedtime. I tend to stick to poached egg on a slice of Bergen or other grainy toast for breakfast. 


The peanut butter I have at the moment is a Sainsbury's one and I've had the jar for ages. XXXXX


----------

